# Rat Tattoo....UPDATE...THE TATTOO



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

okay so this is actually the 2nd sketch...
i hated the first one, so i made a different one...
i cant really take credit for the drawing of the rat, i got the idea from a japanese commemorative coin for the "year of the rat"

and second, this still looks pretty rough, seeing as i cant really color inside my lines lol...but this is basically what i want it to look like...only better, lines straightened out, everything even...oh and pink cherry blossoms instead of whatever color they are now...i dont have a pink colored pencil lol

the writing on the right is an old japanese proverb
"the sun will shine on a traveler who waits"
::
::
::
::
::


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

That looks awesome o-o


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

I really love the little rat! It's adorable! The red sun just doesn't work for me though. Idk, maybe it's just me, but it seems to outshine and over shadow the rat, like it's a giant hat. I can see how it goes with the theme though... Idk. Out of my own curiosity I went ahead and messed around with your design with Paint. The ear got a little choppy, and there's only so much I can do with Paint.


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

idk i kinda liked the rising sun detail, but i see where that might come from too.

maybe if it we're more translucent?
or fade it out where it's nearer to the rat?

idk

it looks really great though
i'd get it :] lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

I have to agree with LostButNotForgot, the sun didn't really do it for me. The colors and the... boldness of it didn't really fit with the delicate pastels of the swirls and flowers. Plus it looks like the WW2 Japan flag, which I know it's supposed to be about Japan, but if it was me WW2 isn't the part of their history I'd want inked on my skin. 

But, it's not my skin, now is it? If you love it, you get it. Just think about it first, like with any tattoo.


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

technically yes it is part of the flag the japanese military used up until WWII, but it is not a war flag...it also has alot more history than just that...i know some people may find it offensive bc of that reason, but really its not offensive to me, which is why i chose to put it in front and center of the overall design, i really like it...
the red dot represents the rising sun and obviously the red rays, the white background and countering rays is representative of honesty and purity, the flag goes back alot further than WWII

as for the colors overall...its all up in the air right now, i just wanted to get a feel on how the overall look would be...

lostbutnotforgotten...i really like what you did with the picture, it does look alot better with lighter color...but the rising sun is staying lol

i really appreciate the feedback, and dont worry...ill have alot of time to think about it, cuz im not planning on getting it until mid-july....i put alot of thought into almost all of my tattoos before i get them...not gonna lie ive gotten spur of the moment drunk tattoos lol...and thats just a learning experience i guess you can say...

im planning on taking it to the guy that does my tats soon to see what more he can do with it!!!!


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*



> it seems to outshine and over shadow the rat, like it's a giant hat


lmao...when i read that and looked at the pic again i totally saw the giant red hat...haha im gonna see what i can do


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

Well, yes. 

But my kneejerk reaction to that particular symbol is WW2, and I'm on the more educated side of society. Which makes me think that if you ran into some weirdo, they might point that out to you not-so-nicely. I'm not saying you should get a tattoo to please society, or that you should fear getting a tattoo because of what someone *might* one day think. But it's just something you might want to consider, and potentially dismiss. 

But like I said, if you consider it appropriate, and you feel you love it, well, more power to you. It is a lovely design.


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

i understand what youre saying, and again i appreciate the feedback, and to alot well probably most people it is a symbol of japan in WWII
but like i said i do really like it, and have put alot of thought and research into it...and if people see it and think ill of me without knowing me or my reasons, then thats not the type of person i care to know or care to know what they think of me either...
and trust me, i get kneejerk reactions all the time, and a couple very negative with either the things i do, the piercings in my face, tattoos on my arms, or the animals i choose to keep as pets...rats among other rodents brought the bubonic plague to europe..they have a very negative connotation in most societies, but we know better than that...and we dont care what people think right? may be a little bit different of a scenario but you see what im getting at?
im not one to care who i may be offending by doing the things that are true to me..if people are curious then they will ask...if not, then let them wonder
but annnnnyyyyyyyways yeah...i still have time to think it out lol


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

"and if people see it and think ill of me without knowing me or my reasons, then thats not the type of person i care to know or care to know what they think of me either..."

Just to play devils advocate on a statement like this, and just to make sure you go into it with your eyes open. The Japanese committed many really, really horrible atrocities across China under that flag during world war two. To a person of Chinese descent who had seen, or have a family history of, their family being raped, tortured and slaughtered under that flag at a place like Nanking for example, I wouldn't really expect them to care one way or another what YOUR reasons are for liking it: their reasons are better for not liking it.

For the rest of the tattoo, it looks amazing. I love the little rat, and it should look great when it's done. I always like to see non cookie cutter work for tatooos.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*



InFamous said:


>


Lol the first thing I thought was "Why does the rat have Liberty spikes" and then I thought about it. Japanese flag, whoops...Lol sorry

I like the one without the sun, but maybe if you kept it in in a lighter color with more of a fade towards his head?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Rat Tattoo....the sketch*

I agree... maybe make it just a little less bold... Or bring up the other colors to stand out a bit more. I understand why you want the red... Does the sun have to be part of this particular tat? Or could it be seperated into its own?... Just a thought. Sounds like you want the whole theme together, tho. So I would recommend a color adjustment.

Otherwise, lovely design. Good luck with it!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

ok i did this just a little different...obviously i decided to keep the rising sun
but i got rid of alot of the color and the japanese proverb for now
this still isnt completed, needs alot more work, but an hour and a half in the chair was all i could take for one day
::
::
::
::
::
::
::


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ooh, neat. what else are you going to do with it? i kind of like it the way it is.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOVE IT

that is soooo cool


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

i love it too very cool!


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

well the shading work needs to be completed...thats about it, but in my mind thats alot of work lol


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

You had a good artist. Nice.
Will you add the proverb in later? I love quotes, sayings etc, so I'm a bit predudice toward it. 
It looks great.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I love it! I want to get a rat tattoo someday myself, and that is an awesome one! I'm going to get one of my cats, my dog, and a rat somewhere.


----------

